# My 93 will not turn over.....I've tried everything I can think of...



## thats_right (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm having a problem maybe some one can help me with. I have a 93 altima gxe 5 speed. It has 169,300 miles on it. I bought the car a few weeks ago. I drove it around town for about a week and a half just to see how it would do and I had no problems. It was great. I had to work out of town for a few days so I decided to drive it. The first day I made it there and back no problems. The second day I made it there fine. When I went to leave I started the car to let it warm up went back inside and when I came back out it had died. I cranked it and cranked it but it just would not start. My boyfriend found oil in the distributer and cleaned it all out with break cleaner. It is getting spark. It didn't seem to be getting fuel so he checked the fuel filter it was fine. He used some starting fluid and it started up. We wasn't hearing the fuel pump so he figured it was that. He removed the fuel pump and checked the wires with a test light and they were getting juice. So we thought nothing else. We priced a pump and it was around $200 dollars so he wanted to check the old pump again just to be sure. He hooked it up to a car battery and the thing worked. Now we are at a loss on it....We also put in a new battery and terminals. He checked the reset switch in the trunk also it was fine. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ah, I had the same exact problem in December. If there is oil in the distributor cap, then it is leaking in the distributor and fouling up the encoder wheel and photo-electric sensor. What I reccomend is either two options:

1.Remove thr distributor cap, igintion wires and then remove the distributor as well. Look inside, if it is coated with oil HEAVILY spray contact cleaner and replace the oil ring and reassembly everything

2. Buy a new distributor and replace the old one. It cost me $350.00 for a local shop to do it a dealer wanted $500.00. Just make sure its a geniue Nissan part. 

Your problem seems to be common place with other posting listed here. I think the design of the distributor by Nissan is not the good.


Good luck
Frank


----------



## thats_right (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thanks for the advice....*

Hey thanks. We will give that a shot and see what happens.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Don't be surprise if you have to replace the distributor like I did. Remeber to time the engine as well. Altimas seem to have problems with there distributors


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The unfortunate thing is that you can't buy just the sensor but the seal deteriorates over time usually because the oil is not changed regularly (~3000 miles) and becomes acidic from the build up of hydrocarbons produced during combustion. Try replacing the o-ring and if possible don't use brake clean on the inside of the distributor because it eats the plastic and resin-coated parts use electronic parts and contact cleaner instead.
If the o-ring doesn't work then you will probably have to replace the distributor and I also recommend using a Nissan replacement part.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also clear the ECU of codes, then try to start it check the ECU for codes and that may give you a few more clues on what is not functioning correctly.

Troy


----------



## thats_right (Jan 27, 2005)

*We planned to work on it this weekend........*

We are going to work on it this weekend. Weather permitting. Thanks for the tips. I hope we get this issue worked out. The more I read on here the more ideas I have for this car. We got it for $500. The engine sounds really good. When it starts that is (lol). We could tell it had been serviced pretty regular also. After reading on here I figure any money I spend on it will be well worth it. Again Thanks.


----------



## thats_right (Jan 27, 2005)

*It was the fuel relay..*

Hey just wanted to let you all know it was the fuel relay. Thanks for all your help on this. I apreciated it alot....


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

thats_right said:


> Hey just wanted to let you all know it was the fuel relay. Thanks for all your help on this. I apreciated it alot....



Glad to hear that everything worked out for you. 

Hmmm.. Just to let you know that if you found oil in the distributor, that is a problem that you might not want to over look it. It maybe nothing more that a bad o-ring that needs to be replaced. Just keep an eye on it


----------

